# ultrasound guided nerve blocks



## cbunti (Mar 2, 2009)

One of our physicians recently attended a seminar and was under the impression that we can bill for ultrasound guidance for nerve blocks. Can anyone help me with the correct CPT code for the US?


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 2, 2009)

*Ultrasound Guided Nerve Blocks*

When our physicians perform an ultrasound guided nerve block we bill CPT code 76942.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## cbunti (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 2, 2009)

This may not need to be said but if your physician does NOT own the ultrasound machine you will need to append the -26 modifier (professional component only).

Julie, CPC


----------



## marvelh (Mar 3, 2009)

also check the documentation / permanent recorded images requirements in the CPT Diagnostic Ultrasound section guidelines


----------



## larkatin (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. just did brachial plexus nerve block using ultrasound; there is no report.  It is my understanding that ultrasound guidance needs an actual "photo" of the ultrasound in addition to either a separate ultrasound note or documentation within the procedure note describing the localization/guidance procedure.  Is that correct?  If that criteria is met, 76942-26 is appropriate (26 modifier since we do not own the equipment)? THANKS!


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 21, 2009)

We have not started with the ultrasound, but looks like we will soon. From my research the only requirement was a seperate note from the anes doc. Again I am unsure as we have not officially started using the ultrasound.


----------

